# ft lauderdale or sarasota 1/15-1/31



## ol dan (Jan 9, 2016)

1 king bed or 2 doubles 
non-smoking  no pets
no stairs
please click on my blue user name and send me a message


----------



## vacation4u (Jan 10, 2016)

PM sent. Thanks


----------



## ol dan (Jan 13, 2016)

*cacel this request--thanks*

Can not figure out how to delete message


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 13, 2016)

Only Mods can deleted messages - would you like it closed?


----------



## ol dan (Jan 15, 2016)

*yes please delete*

thanks

dan


----------

